# Palindromes anyone?



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

How many words can you think of that read the same back and forward:  such as kayak, radar,...


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Bob


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Rotavator*

*S*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Should we try making this an A-Z game?

Amoeba

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Boob

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

@Sunny .. Amoeba isn't a palindrome...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Civic*

*D*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

Dad

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Eve*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2019)

no F  ... (better game without A-Z)

Gag


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Heh

I


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Ici  (if you're French)

Better skip J.

K


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2020)

Kayak   ...  or   Kanakanak  (Alaska)

L


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

Lil

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Madam

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Noon

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 6, 2020)

Oxo

P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

Pep

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Racecar

S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Stats

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Tenet

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2020)

Anna


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Boob

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Couldn't come up with one for C.

Deed

(I think this thread might go better without alphabet, as was mentioned above   )


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Eve

(The problem is, without the alphabet, everybody keeps repeating each other.)


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

*Solos*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 17, 2020)

Hannah


----------



## Kadee (Jul 17, 2020)

Glenelg


----------



## joybelle (Jul 18, 2020)

It would be better to have an alphabetical order.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Anna

B/C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

Bib

C


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Coptic

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

Dad

E


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2020)

Eve

F


----------

